# Medicated FET March



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am having my FET in March.

Anyone else in the same boat??


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Cookson. I started down reg last Wednesday and all being well transfer will be mid March. Have you got a start date yet?


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am having the transfer on the 6th of March...so not long to go!

Got two embryos in the freezer but just transferring one!


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

I've got 2 in the freezer as well. I keep changing my mind about whether to transfer 1 or 2. I am just praying that at least 1 of them survives the thaw


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

that is my biggest fear that they don't survive the thaw!

Do they thaw one at a time? Or both and then re-freeze?

It is all so stressful!

My clinic says that their successful thaw rate is 95%


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow 95% thaw rate is fantastic! My clinic says about 50-60% thaw rate. I am so worried they won't survive. I think they will do one at a time. I'm pretty sure that once they have been thawed they can't be frozen again.


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well that is what the clinic is telling me!!! I thought it seemed pretty high!

I am having treatment in Spain - so am backward and forwards to Spain.

I just pray that one makes it!


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm having double blast fet next weds but will be on my 2ww during march. 
Third time lucky so praying for a miricle! 

Good luck ladies 🍀 xx


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oooh good luck Lilypink!

Are you doing anything to improve your lining??

I am trying to eat more protein etc


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

My lining has always been good, triple stripe right thickness - so that doesn't seem to be the issue . 
Iv had a endo scratch this time & doing an empirical immunes cycle with Intralipids, low dose steroids, clexane & gestone. 
Hopefully that will do the trick! Iv had 2 single blast transfers & going for a double this time 😁
How are you finding treatment in Spain? X


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

My lining was triple in the mock cycle we have just done but the doc said she would like it a little thicker. I have an endometrial biopsy and scratch as well (painful!) The biopsy revealed an infection which I am taking antibiotics for!

Treatment in Spain is good.....feel like everything has been covered!


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi lilypink. Best of luck for your transfer next week! How many frosties have you got?


----------



## ginger42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm having medicated FET in March, start down reg 26th Feb, very apprehensive about the whole thing, would be good to chat with anyone in the same boat, I have 2 frosties, they are thawing one at a time, to transfer the first if it survives if not will go for the second x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Emma 
I had 1 fresh cycle last august where I did single transfer & had 6 5 day blast frosties. 
Did 1 FET last oct again single transfer 
And about to do a double, will have 3 frosties left over after this. 
We have really good embryos & everything else seems ok, repeat implantable failure which is why we are doing an immunes cycle empirically - really praying the protocol in taking does the trick! 🙏
Good luck with your thaw, it's scary but I think success rates are great these days xxx


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed for everyone with the thaw!

What drugs is everyone on?

I am taking 8mg of oestrogen until the 2nd of March and then we add the progesterone and transfer on the 6th.

No idea what drugs I will be on after a this is our first go!


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm on 6mg elleste oestrogen, 10mg steriods, iv had an Intralipid infusion. 
On Friday I start 40mg clexane, gestone & cyclogest! 

All my other cycles iv just had the elleste & cyclogest but going for gold this time!!

X


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

That's quite a concoction lilypink!

I am still on buserelin injections, and will be on oestrogen after AF shows up and then Crinone gel from transfer.


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi ladies

I hope to join you... I have my baseline scan on Monday and exepect transfer end of March... 

No down reg but 12mg of estrogen and lots of progesterone 2 x 200mg three times

Looking forward to getting to know you all xxx


----------



## ginger42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im going to be on buserelin injections from the 26th feb for 2 weeks until AF, maybe 3 if Af does not start then elleste tablets then cyclogest pessaries.  I can't believe all the different protocols x


----------



## ginger42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi yoga, we must of posted at the same time  x


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I suppose all the different protocols depends on the different clinics.

I have a lining scan on the 24th.....hopefully thicker than mock cycle!


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes so many different. Hopefully that means it's well tailored to our own specific needs. 

Cookson what was your lining at the mock?

We have one 3day 8 cell embryo... 70% chance of thaw. How about anyone else? Is that standard? Don't know much about fet...


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

It was 7.2 and triple lined on the mock cycle but the doc would like it thicker so has upped by estrogen.

No idea about percentage of success rate with FET but they did say the thaw rate was good. This is my first ever IVF cycle so am pretty much going in blind!


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

FET & fresh sucess rates are very simular as long as the thawing process is ok x


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

We have 2 blast frosties, and our clinic's thaw rate is 50-60% which sounds a bit low compared to other clinics. I thought I would be less stressed this cycle but I am more worried about the thaw than I was about our eggs fertilising in our first cycle!


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I haven't had a fresh cycle so am soooo worried about the frozen thaw aspect of this one. I have had PGS testing so I know the embryos are good but am worried they won't thaw......

It is all so bloody stressful!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm also having FET 

ET will hopefully be the 6th of March.

I've had the scratch done and am currently having Buserelin injections and Climavel tablets 3 x a day. 

Feeling tired at the moment but ploughing through.

I am hoping to have 2 embryos put back


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ooh same day as me Saila!

I am on oestrogen 8mg and from the 2nd progesterone.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a scan the 2nd and hopefully start progesterone that same day too !

I've had issues with fresh IVF getting a decent womb lining so interested to see how thick it gets this time.

Xx


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just had my lining scan - 9.2 today and transfer is on the 6th....hoping it will be ok!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Great news! That's a fab lining. I've got mine on Monday and am going to do some castor oil packs before my transfer which is also the 6th eeeeek


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Great lining!!! 
Think our fet will be April now. Had first scan. All looking. All looking healthy. I'll still be following and think of you ladies...

castor oil - tell me more?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Castor oil packs  ive done them a few times and am going to have a go at them between now and ET

Is anyone else gaining weight? I've gained 5lbs so far im devastated!


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi ladies 

Hope you are all ok.

Cookson - great news about your lining!

Saila - I've never heard of using castor oil packs before. What do they do? I have put on 2lb since I started down reg 

I am still waiting for AF to arrive. I was supposed to have my baseline scan on Tuesday but had to cancel as I haven't had a bleed. The clinic rearranged for today but will have to cancel that too as still no AF. I normally have a 26 day cycle and today is cd33 so very late! Feeling very frustrated and fed up as I can't start oestrogen tablets until after AF and scan. So worried my FET will be cancelled


----------



## ginger42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive never heard of castor oil packs either, Emmalou, hope your AF turns up soon, did they say it will be cancelled if it doesn't?

I start burserelin injections tomorrow eeeeek, can I ask does it matter what time of day you do them?


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ginger - your clinic should tell you what time to do your injections. My clinic say between 6pm and 8pm. The nurse I spoke to yesterday said I should be starting oestrogen tablets by Thursday and if AF doesn't arrive they might have to delay my treatment.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I make mine myself. I use a white undyed flannel and castor oil. I soak the flannel in the castor oil and apply it to my abdomen, cover it in cling film (castor oil stains everything) then I put a hot water bottle on top. I usually then either watch some TV, read or listen to music for an hour then take it off. Its supposed to encourage blood flow to the uterus and also reduce endo symptoms, cysts, fibroids etc


I'm gaining weight fast    I'm just sat wondering whether I should start Pilates tonight or not    I'm trying to think of 101 reasons not to go


I do my buserelin jab between 9pm & 10pm each evening and take the climavel 3 times a day... I try to evenly space it between 8 hours but its sometimes a bit of a gap between the last one of the day and the first one of the next day. Hope that is ok


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi ladies


room for one more?   
I am currently under going a natural fet, my first ever fet, but 5th and last tx
I did a fresh ivf cycle in sept/oct and had my 2nd mc in nov, got diagnosed with high NK cells in jan, its been a long road of unexplained infertility (19 years) but finally i got a diagnosis!
We have 2 day 6 blasts waiting in the freezer, my little elsa and olaf!!   


I am taking aspirin and prednisolone at the moment, and will be on intralipids, gestone, progynova and cyclogest!!   
I had my 2nd scan on mon, lining was 6.4mm biggest follie was 8mm, so a way to go yet, i was told to start opk's tomorrow, and ive another scan on fri, it feels so weird doing this naturally, i know im on a couple of pills at mo, but not injecting twice a day feels odd!! 


It will be nice to chat with some people going through the same, i really am a bit clueless with fet, and the whole immunes drugs too, all i know at mo is, im not liking steroids!!! they have given me insomnia and a bad tummy   


Good luck to all you ladies going through this
love and babydust
poppy xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi poppy 
I had 2 x blast ET today and am on prednisolone, asprin, clexane, gestone, cyclogest & elleste, have also had 1 Intralipid 11 days ago.
What doseage of steroids are you on? Iv been on 10mg per day but did 15mg for 3 days before ET. I was told to take them first thing to help stop insomnia if this helps xx

Wishing you luck on your immunes FET xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi lilypink
congrats on being pupo, how exciting   
I am on 25mg of steroids a day, i take them first thing with breakfast, but the lack of sleep is awful, i didnt go to work today as i felt so dreadful, i managed to doze for a couple of hours this morning but still wasnt proper sleep.
Whens otd for you? its not a full 2ww is it with blasts? xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh bless you not nice not being able to sleep is it! 
Well they have told me it's 14 days so OTD is 11th march but my DH is going away on 13th so may do a few days before on the weekend. 

I hope you feel better soon   How many intralipids are you doing? Xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ooooh nooo 2ww madness   


im unsure on how many intralipds exactly,mthey said first one a few days before et, then if i get a bfp, i have another one once a heartbeats been detected, and then i think they said another around 12 weeks, ive heard so many different things, it seems everyone gets something different xx


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Congratulations on being pupo lilypink! Will keep everything crossed for you. 

Hi poppy. What a relief for you to finally get a diagnosis. Wishing you lots of luck.

Xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations on being Pupo lilypink! 

Xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you very much ladies 😘 
Hope your all doing ok xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't wait until Monday to have my scan and see what my womb lining is


----------



## ginger42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Congratulations Lilypink x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Can i ask ladies, is anyone suffering insomnia from the steroids?
ive had to take another day off work today, im just not switching off, its been 4 days now, how is it even possible to not sleep for that long?
am i allowed to take anything for it? nytol? does anyone know? xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Can they lower your doseage poppy? X


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

im only on 25mg, i'd be even more worried if they lowered my dose, i just want to go to sleep,


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm on 15mg not effecting me at all luckily! 
Have you got zita west relaxation mp3's? 
I downloaded her positive visualisation for ivf on my iphone & that relaxes me & sends me to sleep lovely at night! Maybe try that with a warm milky drink? 

Hope you feel better xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks lily
i dont have zita wests no, i did have a hypnotherapy cd, but i couldnt get into it, im a nightmare for switching off at the best of times, and laying listening to the cd used to make me giggle, i have no idea why, but it just didnt work for me
will try the drink though, and i might try the pillow spray stuff


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm normally like that but find zita west ones fab think it's because it actually talks about fertility & what is happening in your body. Think you can listen to first one for free on iTunes if u want to give it a go x

Hot milky drinks always do it for me, shame it can't be a glass of wine though!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

oh i might check it out then, its worth a try isnt it
oh god yes i would happily down a bottle of wine!!!    i dont like milk either, so its gonna have to be a hot choc or milky coffee, caffeine doesnt usually affect my sleep, but not too sure now in my current situation?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm only taking Buserelin and Climaval.

I have really achy joints on a night... Has anyone else suffered from this?


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

How are you feeling now poppy? Are you sleeping? 

Xx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I'm doing a medicated FET after an ICSI MC last year. Transfer is this Friday  

Saila I had really achey joints on buserelin during IVF. I asked the clinic and they said it was normal. 

Poppy Camomile tea always makes me sleepy. The tea pigs one is also delicious 

Xx


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Katemart-my transfer is Friday as well!


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Cookson, ooh we are transfer twins  

FC Friday is a lucky day for us xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ive got my transfer on thursday   
Started gestone, cyclogest and progynova yesterday, first intralipid is on wed    so many drugs this time haha xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've had my scan today and my womb lining was 7.1


The clinic have upped the Climaval to 4 times a day. ET is Friday and they said they would have liked 8mm today.....   


I have a scan on Wednesday so hopefully it will of grown   


I've never had a very good womb lining. This time like all the other times I had hoped it would be different


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Transfer tomorrow..............am nervous!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

mines today! im soooo nervous, my stomach is in bits, im so scared  

good luck for tomorrow


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Good luck with the transfer today Poppy! How many are you having put back? Sending Lots of PMA your way   xx

Cookson, try not to be nervous, it's time to be excited! As you know mine is tomorrow too and I'm looking forward to getting my embie back where it should be.

Saila 7.1 isn't bad. I'm sure it's thickened up now too. Are you another one for ET tomorrow then?

AFM, I have had a hellish time this week. My dog fractured and dislocated his leg on Sunday and has had to have specialist treatment at a 'supervet' type practice nearby. Worse still, neither DH or I drive so we have been relying on lifts to get his bandage checked etc. Plus he needs to go back tomorrow after ET. It's awful but has totally taken my mind of the transfer tomorrow. Today is being spent tidying and baking to prepare! 

Hope everyone else is well and I haven't rambled on too much xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Good luck to all having transfers! Positive thinking now ❤

I'm now 8dp5dt and starting to get scared at the thought of poas! 
I had cramping 3/4 dp5dt and nothing since apart from a weird sensation very low down. This is the furthest I have got as have bled by now on other cycles but I am on gestone as well as cyclogest this time which is probably helping things along. 

Welcome to the 2ww craziness ladies!! Xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Im pupo!!! so relieved all was fine, ive never been so nervous, it was my 5th et and i just went to pieces, but it was all ok, and im home now with my feet up.


Good luck to all having et tomorrow


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good luck to today's transfer ladies and for tomorrow's transfer ladies!

Hopefully I will be joining you Monday  xxx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Congrats on being PUPO Poppy! How many did you have put back?

Good luck for your transfer Saila! I'm getting a bit nervous myself now I have to admit. 

Lily pink when do you think you'll test?xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't be nervous girls !!! PUPO


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Katemart my OTD is next weds 14dp5dt! 
Think I'll do Sunday though as DH home 11dp5dt. 
Iv been having crazy insomnia last few nights now not like me at all - I'm exhausted then can only sleep for a few hours, driving me nuts! 🙈 x


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Lily pink I had the worst insomnia before I got my BFP! It's a good sign


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh Kate I hope so! 🍀 
When I did finally fall asleep I dreamt that I went to see my gp ( who I adore & has been amazing) to do HPT and it was a bfp! I woke up thinking it was true for a second! 2ww is so cruel lol. 

When are you testing? Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok xxx


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

It sounds like a good sign  

I've got transfer today and OTD is 11dpt. I think I will be able to hold out until 9!

Xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Good luck 🍀 are you transferring 1 or 2? 
I'm 9dp now but still too scared to poas - I'm happy in pupo land at the moment! X


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi ladies  

I've had a scan today and lining is 8mm so I will be having transfer on Monday.

Sorry about your dream Lilypink  2ww dreams are awful

Xx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

So I've just done s cheeky test a day before my test day and it flashed up pregnant 1-2 weeks   I've finally got my bfp after trying for 7 years  !! I called my clinic to confirm and have been told to do another tomorrow then they will book me in for a scan in 3weeks..More worrying!! I thought they would of done a blood test or something?! 
Leanne x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Leanne that's amazing!! Congrats so happy for you! 
How many cycles did it take to get your bfp? Xx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you!! This is my third go I had a fresh and frozen now this frozen cycle. The only thing I can think that was different was I had a laparoscopy which come back clear but I had my tubes flushed, I had acupuncture and I feel more relaxed. I'm still so nervous about the whole thing tho! I think I will be until I actually reach 12 weeks    
Leanne x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

So pleased for you ❤ iv had 1 fresh 1 frozen & now 9dt 5dt on my third cycle ( FET ) 
I'm praying for 3rd time lucky so your bfp gives me great hope! Xx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you   That you do get your bfp xx


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Morning ladies well I caved in & tested this morning 10dp5dt BFN 😢 
My OTD isn't till weds but iv tried on 2 tests & know it should be positive if I was pregnant now. 
Ah 3rd BFN now, so think it's time to re evaluate. 
All cycles have been textbook 'perfect' with hatching 5 day blasts. It really is a science isn't it! Think I'll be going to get full immunes panel testing after empirical protocol still didn't work.
Good luck to the rest of you in your journey to BFP xxxx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi lilypink don't give up just yet, it could of implanted later on so may not show yet, What test did you use? 
Leanne x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Clearblue ( not digital ) and Internet Cheapie the strips.
Not even a hint of a line so not holding out much hope. 
We still have 3 frosties & nhs fresh cycle to use but it's hard to keep positive after 3 fails 😢 x


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

So sorry to hear this Lilypink.   I would say to wait a couple if days and test again though. Some of the tests don't pick up HCG of less than 100 and more than 5 means you are pregnant. Also the first response ones do seem to be the best. 

Xxx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

I've been using the clear blue digital tests, I don't trust those pregnancy line tests. 
Leanne x


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I think I'll get a digital to use Monday but not holding out much hope x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear you have tested bfn today lilypink, i pray that the result changes on otd   
i just wanted to add, on my last cycle, at 9dp 5dt, i got a bfp on a clearblue digital, a bfn on a first response early, and a bfn on a clearblue 2 line test!! , i re tested at 12dp 5dt, and exactly the same thing, i never seem to get positives on the 2 line tests


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks ladies although iv started spotting now despite being on gestone & cyclogest - think it's safe to say I'm out 😢 x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

sending hugs lily


----------



## Claire-ski (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi there,

Firstly, good luck to all of you having a FET.

Joining this thread as I had a FET last week (Friday 13th!!) and will be testing next week.  Eeek.

We are very lucky to have a child from our first fresh ICSI cycle 5 years ago but have had 2 unsuccessful FET since then (using embryos from the ICSI cycle) and a fresh cycle last year that resulted in a freeze all on day 1 as I had the signs of OHSS.

Last week they thawed 8 of the embryos and took them to blasts and we had a day 5/6 blast that had started to hatch transferred.  I had an endo scratch prior to this FET (which was horrible) and even though I have no known issues they've put me on Clexane to try to help with implantation.  Sort of throwing everything at it this time.

So, fingers crossed.


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi ladies, good luck to everyone with fet.
Claire-ski, have you tested? Good luck! I'm also trying for #2. Tried last year but m/c, so trying again (transferred yesterday), both single embryos from the same batch. 
What was the endo scratch like?
I am on some steroids and baby aspirin.


----------



## Claire-ski (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi,

Yes I tested and got a BFP, so I'm excited but also nervous that everything pans out ok.

I'm not going to lie, the endo scratch was awful.  I went very pale and nearly passed out and had to have oxygen and my husband pick me up.  The doctor said I was only the 2nd person ever to do that with her though, so I don't think my reaction is that common.  I'm not too bad with pain but apparently it's the touching of the cervix and where they do it that can make you feel faint.  I think it's worth it though to try to throw everything at it.

Hope your 2ww is not too painful and good luck.


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Great to hear Claire-ski! Hatching blast sounds good.
Sorry to hear about the awful endo scratch. I too hate having my cervix touched. In fact embryo transfers cause me so much pain I had to go under sedation. I'm ok at the moment, mine's an early blast so we'll see.
Thanks and congrats again!


----------

